# Getting a ride on a CF Airbus?



## Bo (30 Mar 2006)

I heard somewhere that it's possible for myself (2Lt on OJT) to hitch a ride on a CF Airbus somewhere in North America or Europe....is that possible? 

How exactly would I go about "reserving" a spot for myself?


----------



## Zoomie (30 Mar 2006)

Your first step would be to live in Trenton.  If you have access to the DIN look up NPSC - it is the national booking system for service flights.  Apart from Christmas time there are not scheduled flights across Canada - that went out with the 707.


----------



## 23007 (4 Apr 2006)

My friend who is on OJT with me here in Bagotville went to Zagreb last month on an Airbus from Trenton. It is possible, just call 2Air Movement Squadron in Trenton.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Apr 2006)

If you have DIN access, the flight schedules for both scheduled and unscheduled flights are posted at:

http://airforce.dwan.dnd.ca/cffi/Flight_Info/Index_e.htm


A few years back there was a very lightly publicized set of flights out of Trenton that would stop off in Greece Friday morning, and return Sunday night... with space available for non-duty pax.  Unfortunately my commitments kept me from getting away for a weekend  :'(

You should be aware that as a non-duty passenger you can be bumped at any time.  That includes when you're overseas - so it's possible for you to end up having to pay for your own return airfare if duty passengers bump you from your flight back to Canada.


----------

